# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  bonjour les billets a sert  quoi?

## pedronatorBzh

bonjour les billet c'a sert a quoi?

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonjour,

C'est l'quivalent d'un blog, un espace personnel o vous pouvez publier des choses.
Toutefois, cela ne sert aucunement  poser des questions techniques. Il y a les forums pour a.

----------

